# Blue water reports?



## Super Chugger (Jul 31, 2008)

Going out of Destin tomorrow pm, setting for swords tomorrow nite, probably at the Spur, trollingtomorrow pm andSaturday.Any info other thanthere's green water every where? Any one been toward Squiggles/east side? Thanks.


----------



## Reeldeal (Mar 28, 2008)

You may want to check the forecast looks sloppy. Good Luck. Blue water is wtf out there


----------



## Super Chugger (Jul 31, 2008)

Yes it looks like we mightget bounced around tomorrow nite.


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

brother, I wouldn't waste your time and efforts. It is suppose to be sloppy sloppy this weekend and I could deal with sloppy if the water was there, but if this weekend is anything like last, it is a slow go right now. NOAA says WSW winds sat 15-20k seas 3-5ft. If you make it out, catch them up and best of luck!


----------



## Super Chugger (Jul 31, 2008)

Yeah, thanks Caspr. We'll probably make the call at thedock tomorrow am.Wouldn't be the first time NOAA was wrong.


----------



## Chris Hood (Mar 13, 2008)

It might be worth the weather. Looking at a roffs report yesterday, there is a big finger of blue water running south to north covering the spur and pushing up almost to the nipple.


----------



## Super Chugger (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks Chris that's best thing I've heard in a while, hope Roff's is on. More times than not they've been prettyaccurate for me.


----------



## Tom Hilton (Oct 4, 2007)

Howdy,

I don't see a blue water finger going N/S from the Spur to the Nipple as of July 29th when the clouds parted enough to get a shot. It looks pretty ugly as a matter of fact. FYI.

All the best,

Tom Hilton

www.Realtime-Navigator.com


----------



## wanna be tuna slayer (Oct 4, 2007)

I was thinking the same thing! If anything there seems to be a huge swirl of brown water.


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

We have used both Hiltons and Roff's this year. And Hiltons has been very reliable each time. Roff's, I have asked myself why the heck we wasted the time and money:banghead. Tom provides a great service. Roff's as been about as accurate as NOAA, which is slim to NONE


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

b/c chloro shots have been crappy lately, I brought up my other SeaView stuff. I don't see anything either. For July 31, bluer water is about80nm south of Destin.. dirtier to the west and cleaner to the east. :S 

Our Reefcast forecast for that far offshore is calling for Westwinds 15knots todayclimbing to 20knot winds by noon Saturday,becoming 16-18 knots in the afternoon sat., seas 3 to 4' every 5 secondsfor today and tomorrow.


----------



## LuckyLady (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the updated forecast Amanda!!


----------

